# Need help with old sewing machine



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

So, we went to visit my Grandma during Thanksgiving and it was discovered that during a recent bout of de-cluttering an old sewing machine was left outside in the rain.









To sum it up - 'cause I can't seem to upload more than one pic - the cabinet is an absolute MESS. 

It is warped and quite literally falling apart, but I have no idea how to get the machine out of the cabinet. Any tips to getting it out without messing up the electrical cord and knee press?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have one just like it, the machine lifts up from the front to the back. Have a plate screwed on hinges, with the cabinet, scrape off the vainer sand the under wood and replace with new vainer. You can oil and clean the machine and see what you have working.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Forcast! I'm hoping it can be saved, but, well, that one pic doesn't really show all the damage (not just from the rain, but from years and years of poor storage conditions). 

The front left leg is separating from the rest of the cabinet which is making the whole front storage area hang weirdly. 









The arm that supports the machine while it's in use won't sit flat making the machine sit crooked.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

If you have the resources, a talented carpenter might make that cabinet work out.

At the least, save the machine. Does it have a plug under the table where the light and motor plug in? Just unplug those. If not, still no worry. A new cord can easily be done if necessary.

From underneath it, flat head screws should be holding those hinges. Save all the pieces. If you have to, you can look for a cabinet without machine to put it in.

Even if the motor got ruined in the rain, the machine itself is worth saving for sure!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

the front door folds/swings under the top part of the table when the top is opened flat to hold it up. I think it do able, it has wood under that vainer so you can replace the vainer on the top that shows and just sand and stain the non showing parts. I would start by seeing if you can clean up the machine, or send it out if you have $. Then once that is in working order think about what you want to do with the cabinet. My grandmother sewed my moms wedding dress, all my clothes as a kid, hundreds of Barbie outfits on that model and it is still sewing in my home today.

oh that arm is bent, thats all once you get the thing apart you will see its like a bent elbow and you can fix it.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't think the rain got to the motor, it was folded up and was dry. Most of the rain damage was to the top of the cabinet I think. 

The motor, light and knee press are attached to a kind of circuit box that the power cord is attached to on the back of the cabinet. That came unscrewed without a problem.

The knee press is still attached to the cabinet. How do I get that off?



Looks like all the cords are going to need replacing.

Also looks like this is not the first time it's been worked on, there is a bolt and a thick strip of wood holding one of the hinges on.

Found the screws for the knee press!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

looks like you have a back clamp 66 "Red Eye" and it's very likely this came orignally as a treadle machine and was converted to electric and moved into a different cabinet. 

Depending on age, the knee bar may be a foot pedal mounted with a lever attached, and they are usually clipped in place. Older styles have a non-convertalbe control, and it will firmly attached and you'll need to remove some screws.

This came with a motor and I converted it to hand crank (aftermarket). This is a side clamp, so a one of the later Red Eyes.










This one is a back clamp version. 










This is also an early 66 - with the Lotus decal pattern (this one is also back clamp).


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

early style knee control box. 




















the best part with Singers - you can easily get parts, including motors and foot pedals for them.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Those are very nice! The pedal on mine doesn't look anything like that though it was screwed very tightly to the side of the cabinet.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Is that a plastic tray on the door? If so, that would surely indicate it's a later cabinet. And it's very likely it's not a Singer cabinet, so the knee/foot control could be something quite different. Later Singers and many others used an actual foot control mounted to the side of the cabinet. 

BTW - this is one type of Singer pedal/knee bar setup - showing the typical Singer pedal that they used for many years. The really early pedals are different.










It's very common to find early machines converted to electric, and that happened a lot during WW2 as machines were scares at that time.

Do you have the serial number for it? Then you can find out about when it was made. ISMACS has the list, I can look it up for you too. Just be careful that you get the whole number, many people mix it up and look up a 6 digit number when they have a 7 digit number. 

I love the older machines!

Did your cabinet have a two outlet block mounted underneath? One is for the light and one for the motor - and the knee/foot pedal is wired to the one end of the block and the plug in is wired to the other end.

Singer never used that style, but by the time it came around, the machines had become more standard is size - Singer size that is, so a Singer would fit in just about any cabinet. 

I wish you lived closer, I've got 4-5 since Singer cabinets and a few others your machine would fit right in - and I'd love to find new homes for them. 

BTW- the one I posted above came with a Singer 66 - the version that came after the Red Eye.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you get the machine out?

Tilt it back and loosen the two set screws until you can pull it off the hinges. 










hmmm - that one does not show set screws LOL!! but it does show where to look to find them. I've got a few older machines (not Singers) that don't have set screws as they don't tip like a Singer does.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, i got the machine out. Just in time too 'cause the cabinet broke not long after.

This is the pedal and electric set up








The box was mounted to the back of the cabinet. The wire for the motor was threaded through a hole in the top of the cabinet and I had to separate the wire from the plug to remove it.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

For whatever reason, that pic posted upside-down. Serial number. Parts of it are kinda faded, but I think it's G (8?) 729872

I would post a pic, but it keeps flipping upside-down.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I also have several of Singers older model machines. I love them. I have mine all named. My mom and my mom in law both had Singers and loved them,. Many hours of sewing on both sides and now I do it. I would'nt even begin to guess how many hours these machines have on them. If you get yours working you will love the way they sew, Good luck,


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think I would look for another cabinet. You are probably correct in that the cabinet protected the machine, exactly as it was designed to do. Look on Craig&#8217;s list, call antique stores. One will turn up. However, do you really want a cabinet? Would it be more practical for you to have it be portable? If so, you&#8217;ll need to know the dimensions of the case it would have used. See thread #7

The word is veneer.

If the cord is at all suspect, replace it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is not an original Singer foot control, not that it matters, but I find that kind of stuff interesting! That is the setup commonly found in japanese made machines (after ww2) So don't feel bad about the cabinet - and find yourself a nice one worth of that machine! Sewing machine oil is the best thing to use for cleaning - do not use water or you'll silver the decals. it's real easy to clean off the clear finish and start removing the decals before you realize what is happening. 

G8729872 is listed as in the range allocated for model 66-1 (which yours is) and was allocated April 18th, 1921. The next allocation for that model is end of June, so your machine should have been made during that time.

ISMACS has the 66-1 listed as a treadle machine with rear mount presser foot (back clamp). Singer switched to side clamp in 1923, and also started offering the 66-6 model (like I showed above) as one of the early electric machines.

If you want it portable and electric, you can either get a base (it will fit in the same size as most cast Singers, like the 15-91 and 201 ( and the 101, 115, 27,127 to name a few) Singer kept things rather uniform  This is also the size the post WW2 Japanese machines were made, so it's not that hard to find a cabinet this machine will fit into. And it takes the same size needle as most "modern" machines take, and you can still buy bobbins (class 66) that will fit. 

You can easily buy brand new electrical like you have, and it will work fine. If you need a new motor, they are easy to come by too.

I'd like to see more pictures of the machine - based on the first picture, the decals on the bed look in remarkably good condition. 

I lost count a while back, but between DH and I, we have around 150 machines - and I still get excited about them!


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, the cabinet is going buh-bye. I'll probably end up looking for a base instead of a cabinet. Funnily enough, I have a desk/cabinet this would probably fit into, but it already has another Singer in it. 

The electrical wires? Well, it's a fire waiting to happen. Not sure about the motor though.

This is probably a really dumb question, but does the oil for sewing machines loose it's effectiveness over time? 'Cause I've got a can of Singer oil that I found (plus lots of other things) with the other machine mentioned above and it's been in storage for the last, oh, 20 years or so. Is it still safe to use or should I dump it?

Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it! I'll try to get some decent photos of both machines and post them later.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok, here' same (hopefully) better pic!


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

And the other machine-


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

And just for kicks, here's some of the items we found in GGMa's sewing desk-









There's a wooden spool & a steel sewing needle, some old scissors, one of many quilt squares, a can of oil, a manual for the Singer 66-18, several different kinds of bobbins, and a spring release hoop that my Mom says is a quilting hoop but GMa says is an embroidery hoop.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

That second machine pic is exactly the machine I learned on as a girl. 

You people kill me with your beautiful decals. <insert jealous envy smilie>
My great grandmother's redeye that I have, has barely a trace left on the upper area arm.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

To be fair, the first machine probably hasn't been used since the '50s or '60s as for the second machine... early to mid '90s maybe. Can't remember when exactly GGma stopped sewing. She took good care of her stuff. 

We had another that was still on the treadle and _they gave it away_ because "it didn't work anyway". Found that out Thanksgiving. I wanted to cry. Or beat my head on the wall. Possibly both at the same time.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Another option for your Red Eye much cheaper than replacing the electrics would be a hand crank. I have one the same age as yours and put a handcrank on it. Cost $11.00 plus shipping for the crank and takes about 1 minute to attach it to the machine after you get rid of the motor.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm no expert in sewing machines, but I do sharpen scissors...  You could get those old scissors reconditioned pretty easily, it shouldn't be expensive. That might be fun. On the other hand, I know nothing about antiques, be sure you don't ruin any antique value by getting them operational.


----------



## tamie120 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here. I just recently was given my great grandma's Singer 66-1 sewing machine. I had only heard of what a wonderful seamstress she was. I thought her machine was long gone years ago.....she passed away in 1956. I was in complete shock to find this machine stashed in a corner of the basement when my grandma (her daughter) passed away and we had to clean out her house. It works but It definitely needs some cleaning! The serial number dates it back to 1920, it has a back clamping presser bar, it was converted to electric. I couldn't believe the light bulb still works! It's been stored for at least 60 years according to my mother. My question is...is there an attachment for the presser bar that will allow me to use side clamping or snap on feet. I love the machine it, it's quite sentimental to me and I want to use it but having trouble finding attachments for it. It only came with one foot. If anyone has any advise I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!! Tamie


----------



## sbraz64 (Mar 21, 2018)

Have you visited the ismacs website? They have a LOT of information on vintage sewing machines.... Especially singers. I believe is is ismacs.net


----------

